# You Americans are so lucky



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am from Turkey and having a car is a luxury in Turkey.

Let me explain it better.

1 dollar is 4,31 Turkish Liras and minumum monthly wage in Turkey is 1600 Turkish Liras ( 371,22 Dollars).

A 2017 Hyundai Accent starts with the price of 74.500 Turkish Liras in Turkey ( 17.285 dollars) with the taxes.

So you can see that buying a new B segment car is a luxury in Turkey. I myself think about buying a 15 year old car Accent because a new B segment car is a very much luxury. But in America, it is a piece of cake. I am 27 and don't have a car. When I do buy a car, it will be a 15 year old B segment car. A very old B segment car like a 15 year old Hyundai Accent.

You guys are so lucky having been born in the USA. You do know how lucky you all are, aren't you?

What's more... gasoline is too expensive. Engines should be as small as possible to afford buying gasoline.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Buy a Hillman Hunter that should be cheaper than a Hyundai and prob last longer.............. I hear they used to make the Hillman in Iran until recent years
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paykan


----------

